# Kde 3.2



## marcoX (8. März 2004)

Hi,

ich habe KDE über Yast (Quelle ftp) installiert (update).
Funktioniert echt super das Ding! Sehr schnell und fein
zu bedienen. 

Nun wollte ich etwas nach installieren, jetzt fragt er mich 
ständig nach der "*inoffiziellen KDE CD*"  

Was soll das? Ich hab doch keine *wunder*

Weiss irgend jemand wie das kommt?

Gruß
Marco


----------



## psychopea (31. März 2004)

Falls es noch interessiert:
Ich hatte auch erst das Problem bei meiner Installation vom ftp-server runter.
Ich musste einfach die inzwischen gekappte Internetverbindung wieder herstellen auf "OK" drücken und weiter ging's.


----------

